# Chains on Snow Hog?



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

My Ariens 8524 model 924118 has snow hog tires 4.8-8NHS. I bought it new and have been using it for 10 years on the driveway/hill in the picture. A few years ago I did fall and watch the machine slide past me into my car at the bottom of the driveway. These days, thanks to good advice here, when it is slippery I don't plow going up hill. I also have lowered the tire pressure to 8 lbs. I keep both wheels locked going up and down and always wear STABILicers Lite - Snow & Ice Cleats. 

But I'm now 70 and have been thinking about doing more to keep me and my Ariens upright. Perusing here for a few days, I read most say that a tracked blower may not help me on a slippery hill. Right? So if I have steel cleats on my feet, I'm thinking of adding chains to my machine. 
Anyone use chains on their Snow Hog tires?
This link form Ariens says their chains MAY work on models prior to 2011.

Sno-Thro & Sno-Tek Tire Chains

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard with Snow Hog tires you have to use X chains and not regular chains as the regular chains will just fall into the grooves in the tread.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Shryp. Based on your comment and my further thinking, I'm now wondering if I should consider getting the newer tires that the chains were designed for? Yes, it's more $$$ but a lot less than a new tracked blower


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the problem is newer tires are not designed for chains.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Beside hitting this ice and the blower slipping away have you had a traction problem ???

With the cleats on your feet I'd think you'd be good to go. Nothing short of having studded tires will really grip ice. If the blower starts to slide best to just let it go and make sure your car isn't at the bottom of the hill.

I really like not having chains as the blower doesn't shake me and I've noticed no real loss of traction. My first year with the chain-less Troy. My 32"s have chains and after running the Troy without chains I'm thinking of getting better tires for them. They are likely still the original and look more lawn and garden friendly than the newer style ones with deeper more aggressive cleats that work great without chains. My two cents.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog, thanks for your input! I've not had any slipping by me or the thrower lately but I'm being careful. I agree that studded tires would help but I've not seen studded tires for snow throwers. Have you?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No I haven't. You could take them off and drill and insert small bolts through them and then tube them but you'd really have to have a problem to do that. I've seen snowmobilers do that to the track, motorcycles that ice race too but snow blower, nope. My parents had a killer drive in the city. I remember sliding down that thing going down and sliding down it trying to go up. That is one of the few driveways I could see using studs. You have to remember that chains on a tar driveway are going to scrape it up some. If you seal coat yearly you're going to notice how rough it looks in spring.
Chains would help some but ice is dangerous no matter what you do.
.
.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Fred9 said:


> Kiss4aFrog, thanks for your input! I've not had any slipping by me or the thrower lately but I'm being careful. I agree that studded tires would help but I've not seen studded tires for snow throwers. Have you?


Years ago we would put sheet metal screws in our mountain bike tires for winter traction and it worked wonders. If it were me I would go to my local hardware store and pick up a box of small sheet metal screws and start making studded tires. Just make sure you keep the screws on the big treads. I really don't know how it will effect your driveway with little ice and snow on it? It may not be good for that. Hay if it does not work out you needed new tires anyway..lol


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Best advice I can give, is slow down. There is only so much that you can do mechanically, to give yourself an advantage. Past that point, you are asking for the benefit of youth and agility. And God love ya if you find that fountain.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Several weeks back there was a TV show on that was talking about carbide studs/sheet metal screws for ATVs, At the time I was wondering how those might work on a SB instead of chains?
Off to GOOGLE


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello Fred9,
Before I went out and spent a good amount of money on a brand new machine, I might try the screws in the tires first. If you do not like that idea, like I really do not, because of the possibility of marking up your driveway, I'd spend a little money on a set of Carlisle X-Trac tires. They turn and ride very smoothly. I never cared for the Snow Hogs because I think they give the machines a hop and bouncy feeling. 
Also, when I see your photo, my first thought is maybe a little bit of tree removal around the driveway so that the sun can help you with melting left over snow and ice so that during the next storm, the driveway would be clean and clear for you?


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you all for your input. I will look into getting the X Trac tires instead of chains.
Many of the trees are on my neighbors property. I do use a lot of calcium chloride so the drive is usually clean. This last time I got an inch or two after I used the blower. I will put down more calcium chloride before Sunday night's "1 to 3" arrives.


----------

